

Another Android Markup Language (a very simple one) - zserge
http://zserge.com/blog/aaml.html

======
krugloid
What about an attributes without namespace like:
style="?android:attr/starStyle" ?

~~~
zserge
Good question. Now I use "android:" namespace by default (if no other
namespace was given). So, for custom namespaces you write "mynamespace:foo",
for android namespace - just "foo". I've just updated AAML to use prefix
"=:foo" for default namespace or no namespace. If you prefer other syntax for
empty namespace - you are welcome to suggest!

